# Help Identifying A Piaget Watch



## coman18 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm trying to identify a Piaget watch. I cant find any decent information on the Piaget website so any help will be greatly appreciated.








">



The face unit slides off the wrist band making it a bracelet.

I think it is white gold with diamonds.

The face is pearl.

On the back of the face unit it says

PIAGET

23000M502

WATER RESIST

SWISS

6001

Thanks for your time.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Conmam18 [i like the irony], Welcome to the forum :welcome:

Good attempt at the Photos, it would appear you pasted the Html link from photobucket.

Next time you need to cut and paste the img link which is at the bottom of the drop down [ in photobucket] when you run your mouse over the image.

Any way here's your images:-



















Regarding the watch firstly if there Real Diamonds thats a good start but just from looking at the photographs they look like CZ.

If you could take a photograph with the back removed showing the inside of the back and the movement normally the inside of the case and movement will be decorated with Pearlage or Cote de Geneve. Pearlage is small swirls and Cote de Geneve is a stripe Search them in google images for examples.

regards steve


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

*W E L C O M E ! !*

I don't understand why Steve thinks they are CZ's. Usually Piaget is a higher end watch plus, with a close look at the diamonds some, are off color. CZ's are perfect. These may be lesser stones if not diamonds. The mountings do not look up to Piaget standards either, judging by the quality of the mounts with the stones missing. It just looks rough and not up to Piaget's quality, Possible Fake??

I have a wife that would be interested in that!

Edit: Are their any markings on the backside of the bracelet? Get a loupe out and look carefully. If these are diamonds there will surely be gold markings, etc.


----------

